# [SOLVED] WinRAR &quot;The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged&quot;!



## Stevie Hoops

*[SOLVED] WinRAR &quot;The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged&quot;!*

Hi there, I am having alot of problems with archived files. I have tried alot of different .RAR files and everytime i get the error message "The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged", this tells me it must be a problem with the program, but then it gets more confusing because I have tried WinRAR and a couple of other programs and they all give me error messages.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks Alot


----------



## Ryan2065

*Re: WinRAR "The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged"!*

Try to use this. I have better luck with Universal Extractor on .rar files than any other program I've tried. Also, if you are trying to extract from a split rar file, you will usually only need to extract from the first file in the archive to get everything else and if you try to extract from any of the middle ones you'll get an error.


----------



## Stevie Hoops

*Re: WinRAR "The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged"!*

When i open that site I get alot of warnings about Certificates, and the computer tells me not to go on it, are you site thats safe?


----------



## Ryan2065

*Re: WinRAR "The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged"!*



Stevie Hoops said:


> When i open that site I get alot of warnings about Certificates, and the computer tells me not to go on it, are you site thats safe?


Not sure why they have a secure version of the website, but here is the non-secure version that won't have the security popups. Here


----------



## Stevie Hoops

*Re: WinRAR "The Archive Is Either In Unknown Format or Damaged"!*

works fine now thanks


----------

